# Water dish sitting



## MsPriss (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi again! I noticed something today and wanted to ask about it. I went in to check on my little couple and found the female sitting in her water dish. It was different from her usual bath in the water dish.. she was actually sitting in the dish.. and it looked like she was enjoying it. Is this something female Tiels do before egg laying? She has demolished two cuttlebones this week and they are now hanging out in the nest box most of the day.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

If you are breeding, it is normal for the female to do that if she senses that she needs more humidity. Wet butt + body heat will help her in the process. If not, then it's still normal. Mine do it just for fun.


----------



## MsPriss (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL Normally, she hates baths and gets them done quicker than the others. I guess I'm just a little worried about her.. she's a first time mum. And I am a worry-wart. LOL
Is there a certain time of the day that Tiels usually lay their eggs?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

About 6am...just kidding. I'm sorry, I know you're excited. There is no certain time. Just make sure you're very familiar with her behavior now and what the signs are for becoming egg bound. It is deadly so all breeders should know what to look for. If all goes well, you'll know the egg is on the way within a day or so when her poop get HUGE. She will hold it and will ussualy go once in the am.


----------



## MsPriss (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL I was just reading an article on egg binding.. It's so scary! 
Btw.. her poops have been heavier for the last day or two.. so we might be close. I have a person (with over 25 yrs experience) that is going to teach me how to handfeed in the next few weeks.. I'm so excited.. but nervous too. :blink:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Don't get ahead of yourself. I only say that because I know what it's like to be so close but not quite. Just concentrate on anything you can do for them now and focus on helping her when if needed and the rest will follow. Handfeeding is not easy and you will lose some sleep but it's good that someone is acctually going to show you. Are they getting veggies and egg food or boiled egg?
I wish you and them the best! Any questions, just ask.


----------



## MsPriss (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, their diet has been excellent since they came to live with me. They don't always eat what I give them, but the list of actual things they eat looks something like this. They eat veggies everyday, they aren't keen on fruits, but they will sometimes eat a bit of apple. 

Eggs, *w/w birdy french toast, *w/w pancakes (flax added to both) corn, carrots, green beans, greens, green peas, pasta, rice, apples, cheerios.. etc. They also get roudybush pellets and zupreem fruity pellets mixed daily and Abba seed mix (no sunflower seeds) daily. I wasn't planning to breed, it was their choice. I'm glad they were on a good diet or I would be really worried. 
The male is 7 yrs old and the female is 4 yrs old.. no babies having babies here.. thankfully. 





*Birdy French Toast 
Whole wheat bread dipped in eggs.. add crushed flax seed before it gets flipped. I have been feeding my birds this for several years. Its good stuff.
*Whole Wheat Pancake mix.. add crushed flax to the mix.. and please, no syrup. lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds good. Just a little note, sunflowers really get a bad rap, mostly because seed mixes contain way too much of it but keep in mind, everything in moderation. Sunflower seeds contain alot of good fat and is acctually healthy for them...It just shouldn't be a major part of their diet, that's all. Mine aren't too into fruits, they like red apple pieces sometimes, mango, kiwi...their all time favorite are BERRIES! All berries...Anyways, goodluck to them. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Aly said:


> Sounds good. Just a little note, sunflowers really get a bad rap, mostly because seed mixes contain way too much of it but keep in mind, everything in moderation. Sunflower seeds contain alot of good fat and is acctually healthy for them...It just shouldn't be a major part of their diet, that's all. Mine aren't too into fruits, they like red apple pieces sometimes, mango, kiwi...their all time favorite are BERRIES! All berries...Anyways, goodluck to them. Keep us posted.


Hulled sunflower seeds are best. It has been found that the shells of peanuts and sunflower seeds are the biggest source of aspergilliosis(SP?).


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Cannuck2007 said:


> Hulled sunflower seeds are best. It has been found that the shells of peanuts and sunflower seeds are the biggest source of aspergilliosis(SP?).


I agree. SEE http://www.avianweb.com/aspergillosis.html I am lucky that I have places where I know the product is local and fresh. Not much care is put into these pet products by most big companies. Dogs and cats included.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It is really common for a hen to sit in her water dish before laying. Here's one of mine.


----------



## MsPriss (Feb 11, 2009)

sweetrsue: LOL That's exactly what Goldie was doing yesterday. I weighed her today.. she has gained 10 grams. Today, they were eating up a storm and just hanging out in their house.. nothing happening yet.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like it won't be long now.


----------

